# Outrem -- somebody else?



## curlyboy20

Mais uma perguntinha 

A palavra portuguesa "outrem" é o equivalente à palavra inglesa "somebody else"?? Se for assim, poder-se-ia usar "outrem" cada vez que em inglês se usa "someone else"? Por exemplo:

This books belongs to someone else. _Este livro pertence a outrem._
I will talk to someone else about it. _Falarei com outrem sobre isso._
Will you give the car to someone else? _Você vai dar o carro a outrem/alguém mais?_

Fico grato a quem me possa ajudar!


----------



## madureb

É, o sentido é esse mesmo.
Porém é bem formal. No cotidiano, ao menos por aqui, usamos "outra pessoa".


----------



## Adriano_CSI

Eu nunca ouvi ninguem falar desse jeito 'outrem' na minha vida  so ' outra pessoa'


----------



## curlyboy20

Como já foi dito, "outrem" é muito formal. Vi esta palavra num texto mas queria saber como se usava.


----------



## Vanda

É até chique, Adriano.  Estava tentando achar uma discussão sobre o uso no âmbito filosófico que tivemos aqui, mas ainda não achei.


----------



## curlyboy20

Vanda, deparei com uma discussão sobre "outrem" no forum Español-Português e aí se falou algo sobre filosofia. Mas não achei o que procurava (o uso de "outrem" em português) então resolvi fazer um thread aqui.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, por isso não achei!!! Estava/está lá então. Aqui.


----------



## pedrohenrique

bom dia a todos
Mesmo chegando atrasado na conversa, penso que "outrem" é usado na referência a "outra pessoa", porém de maneira vaga, imprecisa, isto é, sem saber de quem se trata. É como dizer:
"este livro pertence a outrem", ou "este livro pertence a terceiros".


----------



## almufadado

Outrem (acordo ortográfico) - Outrém (Pt-pt) 
Apesar do acento em Portugal, é comum dar a acentuação/ênfase no "ou".

Em Portugal, um assalariado é "um trabalhador por conta de outrem", ou seja trabalha a favor e pago por outra pessoa ou entidade.

[...] Estes trabalhadores ficam abrangidos pelo regime geral de segurança social dos trabalhadores por conta de outrém com a protecção garantida em todas as eventualidades cobertas por este regime.[...]
http://www.portaldocidadao.pt/PORTA...vas+dos+trabalhadores+por+conta+de+outrem.htm

Definitivamente é apenas usado na linguagem mais formal, ainda que não seja um termo esquisito, estranho ou incomum.


----------



## curlyboy20

Então, como é "outrém" promunciado no Brasil? O ênfase esta em "ou" ou em "trem"??


----------



## Outsider

almufadado said:


> Outrem (acordo ortográfico) - Outrém (Pt-pt)


A pronúncia "outrém", embora frequente, está incorrecta, mesmo em Portugal.

"Outrem" acentua-se como "outro", e não como "alguém".


----------



## almufadado

Outsider said:


> A pronúncia "outrém", embora frequente, está incorrecta, mesmo em Portugal.
> 
> "Outrem" acentua-se como "outro", e não como "alguém".



Mas certo é que até o Estado Português (inclui as pessoas que escrevem para ele) usam o "outrém" q.b.. 

[..]"Da Acção de Indemnização por Acidentes de Viação -  (01 Janeiro 2006)
A responsabilidade                  
 Helder Martins Leitão - Advogado
 ...: «Aquele que, com dolo ou mera culpa, violar ilicitamente o direito de outrem ou qualquer disposição legal destinada a ...... a efectivas e corpóreas lesões causadas a outrém ou em bens por conduta culposa de um agente.   ..."[..] 

de http://vlex.pt/tags/o-e-trabalhar-conta-outrem-488614


Neste caso põem as duas ... na dúvida ...


Um bom artigo sobre "outrém" e "outrem"


----------



## Outsider

Esses textos vacilam entre as duas grafias. Mas se for ver ao dicionário só encontra "outrem".


----------



## Carfer

almufadado said:


> Mas certo é que até o Estado Português (inclui as pessoas que escrevem para ele) usam o "outrém" q.b..
> 
> [..]"Da Acção de Indemnização por Acidentes de Viação - (01 Janeiro 2006)
> A responsabilidade
> Helder Martins Leitão - Advogado
> ...: «Aquele que, com dolo ou mera culpa, violar ilicitamente o direito de outrem ou qualquer disposição legal destinada a ...... a efectivas e corpóreas lesões causadas a outrém ou em bens por conduta culposa de um agente. ..."[..]
> 
> de http://vlex.pt/tags/o-e-trabalhar-conta-outrem-488614
> 
> 
> Neste caso põem as duas ... na dúvida ...
> 
> 
> Um bom artigo sobre "outrém" e "outrem"


 
Isso é só asneira de quem escreveu o título dessa página web, na qual o Estado português não tem responsabilidade nenhuma. Há leis mal feitas e, nalguns casos, pior escritas, mas felizmente, ainda não é comum encontrar nelas erros de ortografia (e, seguramente, nunca no Código Civil, que é onde pertence o preceito que transcreveu). E, de resto diz-se _'trabalhar por conta de outrem_' e não da forma aberrante que esse título parece implicar, que também não encontra, espero, em nenhum texto legal ou documento oficial.


----------



## almufadado

http://www2.dgeep.mtss.gov.pt/plink...ewSearch=1&SearchTxt="CL 364-6" + "CL 364-6$"


     TRABALHADORES POR CONTA DE OUTRÉM   Título:  Trabalhadores por conta de outrém : taxas contributivas


Outro sitio
http://www.gddc.pt/pesquisa/pesquisa.asp
Matéria Penal | Nações Unidas | Aviso n.º 19/93, de 26-01-1993 : Convenção para a Supressão do Tráfico de Pessoas e da Exploração da Prostituição de Outrém...
http://www.gddc.pt/cooperacao/materia-penal/textos-mpenal/onu/av-19-1993.html


Mais outro
FPCEUP - Faculdade de Psicologia e de Ciências da Educação > 
http://repositorio.up.pt/aberto/handle/10216/6689
[...]Os dados da avaliação neuropsicológica (incluindo testes administrados por outrém e o Profile of Mood States – auto-administrado) apoiam a validade dos constructos humor e cognição do QOLIE-89, baseados em  auto-relatos (Devinsky et al., 1995).[...]
http://repositorio.up.pt/aberto/bit...epsia II facilidades na abordagem do tema.pdf

And it goes on and on ...

É portanto a uma excepção à regra, em que a silaba tónica nas palavras polisilábicas que *não sejam tempos de verbos* , terminadas em *-em* (que não gem, jem) é esse -em. 

Ex: porem (colocarem) - porém (mas)
contem (somem um a um) - contém (tem dentro)
alem (levantem) - Além (ali, lá)

Excepções :
viagem (viágem)
 pagem 

Este ditongo é dos mais fortes, e as palavras (complementos das frases) nele terminadas dizem-se naturalmente com a ênfase no -em, sendo preciso forçar para dizer "*ou*trem". 

Nota pessoal:Eu aprendi "outrem" mas passei a ficar na duvida quando na segurança social me disseram que eu era "um trabalhador por conta de outrém".


----------



## Alandria

Outrem é paroxítona, sempre.
Sempre levei o significado como plural - outras pessoas.


----------



## almufadado

Alandria said:


> Outrem é paroxítona, sempre.
> Sempre levei o significado como plural - outras pessoas.



Já chegamos à conclusão que faz parte das palavras graves, mas não é grave (não tem gravidade  ).

"Outrem" não tem plural, e tanto pode referir-se a uma como a duas ou mais pessoas.

- Se outrem tiver visto o que se passou ... = Se qualquer pessoa/alguém viu o que se passou ...

- O negócio foi entregue a outrem ! = O negócio foi entregue a outra pessoa/outra empresa !

- Se vocês não quiserem, outrem pode quer ! = Se vocês não quiserem, outra pessoa pode querer ! = Se vocês não quiserem, outras pessoas podem querer !


----------



## Denis555

Eu usaria mais com o sentido de "terceiro(s)". Como já foi dito, é formal e pouquíssimo usado. 

Vejamos o que diz o pai "Aurélio":

*outrem*
[Do lat. _alteri_.]

*Pron.*

*1.* Outra(s) pessoa(s):

_Foi decidido pelo diretor, e não será por outrem revogado. _

*Outrem ninguém. *1. (Antigo) Nenhuma outra pessoa.



© O Novo Dicionário Aurélio da Língua Portuguesa.


----------



## almufadado

Denis555 said:


> Eu usaria mais com o sentido de "terceiro(s)". Como já foi dito, é formal e pouquíssimo usado.



No ramo dos Seguros, num contracto de seguro de "responsabilidade civil", o "terceiro" é que sofre danos provocados pelo "segundo" (o Segurado) pagos pela "primeira" outorgante (a Seguradora). 

O sentido é exactamente o de se um Segurado causar danos a outrem, a Seguradora, ao abrigo de um contracto válido, ressarciará esse "terceiro" .


----------



## Carfer

Acho que vou dizer uma coisa óbvia, mas _'terceiro_' é quem é alheio a uma relação entre duas partes. Não se pode falar de terceiros sem pressupor uma relação a dois.


----------

